
On Being Relentlessly Resourceful (HT Paul Graham) - saddington
https://blog.trytomo.com/on-being-relentlessly-resourceful-your-company-culture-starts-day-1-17a35bc93c90
======
saddington
I'm building a new company from scratch and know that company culture starts
Day #1.

